# Eure besten Angeldrops



## Falkox (27. Mai 2008)

Hi möchte mal wissen was eure besten Drops beim angeln waren.

Ich hab mir mit lvl 10 mal ein gutes schwert geangelt^^

Bin noch nich so lange bei WoW und erst lvl 40 =)

Also haut in die Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: SuFu Benutzt und nix gefunden



mfg falkox


----------



## LordofFrog (28. Mai 2008)

beim angelwettbewerb hab ich den geangelt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst nur ab und zu schließkassetten mit grünen sachen drin.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist immerhin der teuerste graue Gegenstand den es gibt^^


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2008)

_Weiss leider nicht wie der Fisch hieß , war aber Grau und hatte beim Verkaufen 6g gebracht , Nicht grade schlecht :-)_


----------



## campino76 (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkox (30. Mai 2008)

Den "Streitkolbenfisch" kann man doch gegen einen Hut oder so eintauschen oder waren das andere seltene Fische?


----------



## LordofFrog (30. Mai 2008)

das waren andere fische. der streitkolben kann den in leckerfischschwäremen, genau wie dei anderen gefangen werden, aber die groprate is mies^^, hab ihn dann einem anderen geschenkt, weil ich den net verwenden konnte und platz damals ziehmlöich rar war, is bei mir glaube beim 3 oder 4 angelwettbewerb überhaupt gedroppt.

LoF


----------



## Auriane76 (30. Mai 2008)

Also das beste was ich je geangelt habe ist auf jeden Fall Dr. Zwicky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://wow.buffed.de/page/2050/?petid=18839
LG
Auri


----------



## Auriane76 (30. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist immerhin der teuerste graue Gegenstand den es gibt^^




Wieviel hast du denn für das Teil bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG 
Auri


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juni 2008)

Dafür gabs 10Gold


----------



## LordofFrog (3. Juni 2008)

weis einer, was man mit dem ding machen kann? wo es ihn gibt? und wo ser npc zum abgeben steht, würde gern wissen, was es damit auf sich hat


----------



## Belsina5 (3. Juni 2008)

bei mir war es der Magische Flusskrebs den wollte ich schon lange haben


----------



## Denewardtor (4. Juni 2008)

hab ein schönen Angelhut beim Wettbewerb bekommen!


----------



## Auriane76 (7. Juni 2008)

Ach übrigens.... das Adeligenmonokel(grau) gibt 12 Gold^^
LG
Auri


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

bis jetztt 2mal gemacht die quest^^
immer wenn s die kroko q gibt. hab erst skill 20 oder so

1mal das buch da zum aufspüren .. ab skill 300 ..
ca 20 so + angelverbesserung ab skill 300 .-.- 
2mal so ein teil das ich für 15g verkaufen konnte am npc
und paar fische darunter 5 goldfische welche mir 25g gaben

dabei will ich doch nur das kroko .. angeln ansich find ich auch gut aber nicht 40000mal in stormwind bis ich skill 375 hab


----------



## Sapphola (10. Juli 2008)

Mein "wertvollstes" graues Item gab's als Belohnung vom Angelquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=3685:muenze.JPG]


----------



## Bibis (18. Juli 2008)

vorhin geangelt: der andere ring


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34837

grüße


----------



## Serran (27. Juli 2008)

Alter Fuchs


Da war ich schon stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apadia (29. Juli 2008)

nur mal rande erwähnt, die sonderfische die man wärend des angelwettbewerbs fangen kann und die man gegen Angelhut, Angelstiefel oder angelschnur eintauschen kann sind bob können also nicht verschenkt werden,
aber warscheinlich war oben ein anderer Fisch gemeint

Die Motorenteile fängt fängt man recht häufig in den Zangenmarschen wenn man dort nach Wrakteilen der Punkenstationen ausschau hällt. in diesen "Schwarmpunkten" gibt es auch noch einiges anderes zeug wie leuchtsignale oder sprengstoff das sich recht gut zu gold machen lässt.

Bei der täglichen Angelquest ist im Beutel jedenmal irgend ein graues Teil das aber gar nicht so wertlos ist.
Das geringste sind 1-2 Gold für ein solches Teil, das beste was mir je untergekommen ist ist ein sockelstein mit 15 Ausdauer der mir damals 360G im AH gebracht hat.

Beim angeln gilt eigendlich das man nichts wegschmeißen sollte.
selbst die lästigen stachelkiemen forellen die man fast überall in BC fängt sollte man nicht einfach so beim händler verkaufen sondern sich nach skillwütigen Jungköchen umsehen oder sie selber zubereiten und das ergebniss dann verkaufen. bringt dann zwar auch nur minimal mehr aber immerhin und kleinvieh macht auch mist


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (29. Juli 2008)

silberner fuchs ist bei mir gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mittlerweile zweimal den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG JimJam


----------



## Apfelbrot (30. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34486

wie verlinkt man gegenstände ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruß apfelbrot


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

klick auf "item links"
bei dem item
und dann

BBCode für Foren:

Blizzard-Forum  
verlinkter Name  
verlinkter Tooltip  

da verlinkter tooltip das einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (30. Juli 2008)

danke =)


----------



## Gromer (3. September 2008)

Also grade geangelt das Buch für Fische aufspüren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe angeln jetzt auf 118 und bin im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes  kleiner Tip da gibts ganz viele Wrackteile entlang am meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. September 2008)

bei mir noch nix gescheites nur das buch


----------



## Real-Leslie (8. Oktober 2008)

also mein bester loot ever war aus einer kiste die ich im schlingendrontall raus gezogen habe.
drin waren 2Epic gegenstände -ein schwert und ein Dolch 

ach ja wo kann man eigentlich den devias fisch raus ziehen ??? mal am rand gefragt


----------



## Monyesak (8. Oktober 2008)

brachland, brackige oase und so


----------



## Olinator (8. Oktober 2008)

ich hab noch nie sowas tolles gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe vorgestern Schnapps Eimer bei der daily Angelquest bekommen. Ein süßes Kerlchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Oktober 2008)

Mein bester war neulich beim Deviatfische angeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr^^


----------



## LordofFrog (21. Oktober 2008)

Olinator schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie sowas tolles gedropt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kann man dich angeln, sodass du was droppst?^^

b2T: hab letztens den eimer von knurri bekommen, sieht aus wie eine presswurst der kleine


----------



## Primus Pilus (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

habe ich gestern in Unterstadt gefangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## switchblader (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab schon vor längerem das Pet hier bekommen;
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33818       Matschbrabbels Eimer
Bislang noch keinen gesehen der es auch hat.
Wie? - monatelang täglich die Angeldaylie gemacht nördlich von Shat.
Wenn den noch wer hat.- würds mich interessieren :-)
gruss switch


----------



## LordofFrog (27. Oktober 2008)

kann man eig alle eimer bekommen, oder geht nur einer von den vieren?


----------



## Elkora (1. November 2008)

Meine 2 schönsten Fische waren: Eisenkiefer & Alter Fuchs xD


----------



## Sankero (1. November 2008)

In den Wäldern von Terokkar hab ich den Burschen hier aus´m Wasser gezogen. Mein 3. Wunsch war ein Begleiter, ein kleiner Krebs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

switchblader schrieb:


> Hab schon vor längerem das Pet hier bekommen;
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33818       Matschbrabbels Eimer
> Bislang noch keinen gesehen der es auch hat.
> Wie? - monatelang täglich die Angeldaylie gemacht nördlich von Shat.
> ...





Matschbrabbels Eimer hab ich mit meinem Allie Druiden auf Antonidas.
Abernen anderen hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen obwohl ich mit
4 chars die daily angel quest mache.naja halt weitermachen ^^


----------



## vickie (6. November 2008)

Mein bester Fang war Dr. Zwicky.
1. Wunsch war ein Böser Zwicky
2. + 3. Wunsch 1 Magischer Flusskrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (6. November 2008)

Kann man den Zwicky nur in Schwärmen angeln oder auch so?

weil dann hau ich mich eben schnell dahin und angel da ein bis zwei^^


----------



## Angelheini (24. Dezember 2008)

Halllo,

Ich hab am 22.12.08 den Zwicky gefangen. 1. Wunsch= den Begleiter.
Gestern abend sind nen Kumpel und ich in "Eisenschmiede"(wir sind Hordler71 und72level) rein geritten.
Haben dann schön den Knüppel ins Wasser gehalten. Mein Kumpel hatte kein Glück, ich hab nach 
ca. 105 Fischen den Eisenkiefer am Haken gehabt. Das beste, knapp 60 Fische später das zweite mal.

Ich werd mal weiter Angeln....

Petri Heil


----------



## switchblader (24. Dezember 2008)

soweit ich informiert bin , NUR in den "Mischschwärmen des Hochlandes" da hatte ich meinen her...
Petri heil


----------



## Autumna (24. Dezember 2008)

mein tollster fang ist die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleich am zweiten tag nach dem erscheinen von wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bilde mir einfach ein, ich war die erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe aber auch bisher noch keinen damit gesehen.
und: die ist wirklich riesig!


----------



## switchblader (24. Dezember 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> mein tollster fang ist die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GZ dazu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab die auch jetzt ungefähr 14 Tage :-)) is echt  noch was Seltenes.- wird sich aber auch noch ändern.- also immer schön auspacken:-)) solange es noch ein Hingucker is ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2008)

Spielt ja keine Rolle wo in der Kanalisation man angelt für die Ratte oder?


----------



## Selah (4. Februar 2009)

Ah...da verewige ich mich doch auch mal.

Meine Jägerin angelt schon sehr lange und immer wieder gern. Was ihr Besonderes an den Haken ging bzw. in den Belohnungsbeutel hüpfte? Zunächst mal 2 der kleinen Krokodilpets, die es Belohnung für die Angelquest bei Shatt gibt, die Dalaran-Ratte und seit kurzem endlich auch Dr-Zwicky, der magische Flusskrebs. Dazu kommen der blaue Angelhut (2 Mal), der blaue Ausdauerstein (2 Mal), ein Adligenmonokel, ein Tagebuch eines Matrosen, ein verschnörkelter Trinkkrug, ein Ring (nicht der epische) dazu mehr oder weniger wertvoller Schrott und eine graue Münze, die beim Händler 25 Gold brachte, viele Goldschuppenfische, mehrere Soundsoviel-Pfünder, der Fisch, den man als Streitkolben tragen kann...

Hab sicher noch was vergessen. Noch niemals hab ich bisher ein Epics geangelt...aber das wird schon noch

Zu der Dalaran-Ratte: Nein, eine bestimmte Stelle zum Angeln gibts meines Wissens nach nicht. Hab meine am Steg, wo auch der Angelzubehör-Verkäufer steht, bekommen (nach zirka anderthalb Stunde)


----------



## tiggle83 (28. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fand ich bisher am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DLo (19. April 2009)

hab heute in Dala n epischen Sockel bekommen, mit 20 Ausdauer , Ein Gediegenes Sturmjuwel.  Weiß noch nicht was ich nu damit machen soll

Was war denn in der Flaschenpost drinne?


----------



## Golfyarmani (20. April 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt durch Angel (Daily) folgende Sachen bekommen:
Das Buch für die Fischsuche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (20. April 2009)

Bin ja gespannt wann hier jemand die Schildkröte postet... ich hab sie nach gefühlten 25000 Versuchen immer noch net. 

Mein wertvollstes Stück war eindeutig Dr.Zwicky, da hab ich ewig für gebraucht. Das gewinnbringensde war ne uralte Münze oder so etwas in der Art.


----------



## Ferok (20. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Das gewinnbringensde war ne uralte Münze oder so etwas in der Art.


hab gestern bei der daily in dalaran ne glocke bekommen die brachte 100g war bis jetzt das beste. sonst hatte ich bisher noch nicht so viel glück beim angeln


----------



## Selah (21. April 2009)

Seit Sonntag gehört mir ein kleiner Strandkriecher. Das Pet krabbelte aus dem Belohnungsbeutel der neuen Angel-Dailys in Dalaran.

*edit* Und seit gestern reitet meine Jägerin auf ihrer frisch geangelten Meeresschildkröte durchs Land.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkcoolman (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dabei will ich doch nur das kroko .. angeln ansich find ich auch gut aber nicht 40000mal in stormwind bis ich skill 375 hab




naja das kroko kann man nich angeln, das is ein rar mop das da irwo rumschwimmt (schon 2x gelegt, also weis ich wovon ich rede ^^ )


----------



## Darkcoolman (30. April 2009)

also als ich am lvl war unter desolace, das nachtelfen dorf (vergessen wie das heißt ^^), da ham mir 2 70iger bissl geholfen weil sie aus shat verbannt wurden für 1 tag, un der eine typ, hat der mir die kisten rausgezogen un gegeben da war die Fischsuche drin (früher ziemlich selten hab ich gehört), 

meine persönlichen besten dropps waren:

In OG den Alten Fuchs (is als Alli spieler nich das einfachste, kann man sich aber gut verstecken fürs angeln)

un in IF den Eisenkiefer (sry horde das man mit patch 3.1 nur noch 1 steller anglen kann, ich werd euch vernichten wie ihr es mit mir getan habt, hordler auf aegwynn lasst das angeln in if gleich sein ihr krigts eh nich hin)

mfg DCM


----------



## Darkcoolman (30. April 2009)

Autumna schrieb:


> mein tollster fang ist die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wenn de die erste warst gibts ne helden tat, gibts eig immer wenn man was seltenes als erstes gemacht hat ^^


----------



## noizycat (7. Mai 2009)

Heldentat für Pets? K.A.


Ich hab nun endlich bei der Angelquest den Strandkriecher drin gehabt .... Krabbiiiiiiii!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkcoolman (7. Mai 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Heldentat für Pets? K.A.



naja für Frosti von der Collectors gabs auch ne Heldentat un ich denk ma für solche besonderen wie die kanalratte gibts das auch ^^


----------



## SiTt69 (15. Mai 2009)

Also der Wertvollste graue gegenstand den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab war eine Münze, die im Säckchen der Angeldaily war... schlappe 100g hat mir der händler dafür gegeben oO Konnte es auch erst nich glauben, da graue Sachen (dank crap-away) bei mir automatisch verkauft werden und ich so meistens gar nich sehe wie viel ich dafür bekommen hab.

Nur da fiels mir auf, weil ich sowieso nur noch ca 500g auf Tasch hatte und man den Unterwschied doch bemerkt^^



MfG


----------



## Hypnopala (15. Mai 2009)

Die besten Sachen die ich schon geangelt habe 

sind die Schildkröte Dr.Zwicky und die Kanalratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz


----------



## NaturalDesaster (15. Mai 2009)

hab auch bereits am 2ten Tag gleich nach 30 minuten Meeresschildkröte bekommen.
Hatte angel daily gemacht, wo man den arm im Aufgeblähten Monsterbauch finden muss, und ich habs verpeilt zu sehen, das ich den schon im inventar hatte xD

Wenn das mal nicht ZAM ärgern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (15. Mai 2009)

Ich angele für mein leben gerne und habe seit Ewigkeiten Angeln voll und über 1000 Fische gefangen, aber ich habe wirklich noch keine, wirklich keine einzige seltene Sache wie ein Mount, Pet o.ä. bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (20. Mai 2009)

also das geilste was ich in der Angeldaily drinn hatte war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



satte 100g gibt dir ein Händler dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also das geilste was ich in der Angeldaily drinn hatte war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hatte ich gestern auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin immer noch auf der Jagd nach der Ratte und der Schildkröte..


----------



## Belphega (15. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hatte ich gestern auch drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ratte hab ich, Schildkröte such ich auch noch..

Aber die Krokobabies find ich süße :}


----------



## AtheistIV (17. Juli 2009)

also: 
ich hatte schon: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir fehlen noch die ratte dokter Zwicky die meeresschlidkröte (wobei eig. nicht da ich DK bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die 4 Krokos^^


----------



## Albra (2. August 2009)

bei den angelquesten
2/3 krokos 
wettergegerbter angelhut
juwelenbesetzte angelrute
diverse köder
am selben tag mit 2 charas die ratte (da war die freude groß)
diverse perlen und steinchen
und halt der graukram der sich nicht vermeiden lässt ^^


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

4 mal die glocke von der angeldayli in dala ... satte 400 gold^^


----------



## mordetymaniac (23. Oktober 2009)

mein bester fisch war der alte eisenkiefer den man nur in if angeln kann und den man in der schildhand anziehen kann


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Mit meinem DK-Twink in Beutebucht beim 3ten Angelversuch aus Trümmern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Main (Dudu Tank) nach ca. 15 Minuten aus einem Schwarm Winterlachse (ohne Köder, etc.):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaueko (24. März 2010)

Yeah! 

Vor ein paar Tagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dzic (24. März 2010)

Also am meisten hab ich mich bis jetzt über die 4 von 5 kleinen krokos gefreut ;-) natürlich hat auch schon dr. zwicky angebissen und diverser Schrott der ne Menge Gold wert war etc. 
Das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist der Ogrimmar Fisch, die Kanalratte und die Meeresschildkröte. Aber die wollen alle irgendwie nicht anbeisen. :-(

Petri Heil


----------

